# Work in Sicily



## Adb123 (Aug 14, 2015)

My friend is currently working in Sicily and is due to return home At the start of September. Does anyone know of accommodation or work in Sicily for her until the 1st? She has a job just now but I feel that she should find somewhere else as her boss can lose their temper very easily and I feel that she may be in danger.


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Adb123 said:


> My friend is currently working in Sicily and is due to return home At the start of September. Does anyone know of accommodation or work in Sicily for her until the 1st? She has a job just now but I feel that she should find somewhere else as her boss can lose their temper very easily and I feel that she may be in danger.


Work is big issue not just in Sicily but all italy hope some one will answer


----------



## aleixel (Aug 26, 2015)

Particularly in Sicily is difficult to get a job. Maybe she can use her native language to leverage her opportunities. Could worth to search on touristic places like Taormina and Siracusa where a good english is usefull (hotels, village, tourist operators, airport).


----------

